
XFINITY from Comcast vs. Google Fiber - chrisacky
http://www.xfinity.com/compare/comcast-xfinity-vs-google-fiber.html
======
randomdrake
There was a photo[1] that made the front page of reddit today[2] showing that
this is not limited to their online marketing. Apparently they are
distributing similar material, in print, to potential Google Fiber customers.

This is pretty low. I get grumpy when I see technology companies attempting to
take advantage of the knowledge, or lack thereof, of their consumers. I think
about my grandparents and how their Comcast installer tried to tell them they
needed to pay extra if they attached an HD cable from their television to
their cable box when they were already paying for HD cable service.

Sickening and I would love to see regulations to prevent this kind of
misleading, even if not false, advertising.

[1] - [https://i.imgur.com/FrdGhgr.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/FrdGhgr.jpg)

[2] -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/44x78h/nice_try_comca...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/44x78h/nice_try_comcast/)

~~~
Nullabillity
It's almost funny, Comhem (Sweden's Comcast, except they don't actually have
the monopoly they seem to think they do) has also been pushing the "Fastest
wifi" angle really hard lately, whatever that actually means.

Meanwhile, my grandparents just upgraded to a "250Mbps" connection with them
which actually seems to be about 5Mbps... Wired...

------
sbisker
This is just a long-tail SEO play, nothing particular to Google Fiber. See
also [http://www.xfinity.com/compare/comcast-xfinity-vs-att-u-
vers...](http://www.xfinity.com/compare/comcast-xfinity-vs-att-u-verse-
directv.html),
[http://www.xfinity.com/compare/](http://www.xfinity.com/compare/), etc. I'm
guessing people googling "xfinity vs <competition>" is a phrase they'd like to
bring in more traffic for.

------
BlakePetersen
Well that's interesting. As a Comcast customer, I have been seeing about ~40M
down for a few years. Just did a run on SpeedTest.net and I'm now at ~175M
down.

Good to see Google Fiber's goal of spurring competition in this sector
actually working.

~~~
BostonEnginerd
How much are they charging you for the 40Mb connection?

------
facetube
If you paste this link in to Facebook as if you're going to share it, the page
title in the summary box ends up reading "Service Interruption" with no other
text. I can't think of anything more appropriate.

~~~
forbin_meet_hal
Can confirm... That is the funniest thing ever...

------
amluto
> Fastest in-home Wi-Fi speed [etc]

You mean that the crappy Comcast-supplied access point has a better maximum
speed than the presumably similarly crappy Google Fiber-supplied access point?

Sheesh. Just buy your own AP. A top-of-the-line model is <$100.

------
mikeash
The part where they give themselves a win for customer service has me laughing
so hard I might die.

------
Brushfire
Too bad they don't have "X Dollars per Mbps" \- because that's what really
matters.

Google fiber is what, $70 for 1000Mbps? The fastest XFinity package in Chicago
(that I can see) is $79.99 with commitment for 75Mbps.

~~~
rhino369
I don't think it makes a ton of sense to price it that way. I'm paying 60 for
80up/80down from Firs, and it's not 1/10th the value that Google fiber is.

I can't think of a common application that would work better with 1000 than
80. The only time I sit around waiting for downloads to finish is xbox
downloads. And that's because MS severs aren't even saturating my connection.

I guess my usenet binaries will download faster but it already happens real
fast.

I'd probably pay an extra 20 dollars for the novelty value. But a lot of
working class folks wouldn't.

~~~
Brushfire
I agree it shouldn't be priced in that way, but it should be compared in that
way. Leaving relative prices out of the equation is unfair / biased. Of course
xfinity has more services, but it's cost per increment of speed is
dramatically higher.

------
dorianm
A lot of people also got a flyer in the mail, e.g.:
[http://i.imgur.com/ZzqYCYV.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/ZzqYCYV.jpg) (from
r/googlefiber)

------
easytomemorize
Seems like mostly "by the way, we still own all the TV." If they really wanted
to inspire confidence in me they would at least put a checkbox for both with
'unlimited data'.

------
lostsock
Ironic that I now get a "Service Interruption" page:
[http://imgur.com/AJmxdw2](http://imgur.com/AJmxdw2)

------
arcaster
This page could be summed up by "proprietary content Comcast holds licensing
for" and "who cares about the internet part that does the fast internet?".

------
wmichelin
The styling is even bad lol

